# Seven Ratties need homes



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

So I have this bad habit of taking in rats from bad situations. My most recent rescue was from a girl who had over thirty rats in a backyard rabbit hutch. I took seven and a local rat rescue took several more. Seven is too many for me to keep long-term though, as I already have a large mischief.

Is anybody near Indianapolis interested in a rescue rattie? They are all females, ranging from six months to a year, and are extremely sweet considering their previous living conditions.

Here are six of them...it's hard to tall but the dark one in the third picture is a black self and the one in the fourth is an agouti. There is one more cream colored who was too wiggly for pictures today.


----------

